# Cineplex Airlie finally done



## apilon (May 18, 2006)

Not a great photograph so please excuse the picture quality


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Nice!:T


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Nice looking printed panels on the back wall..What are they and how have you illuminated them?


----------



## makudon007 (Sep 14, 2010)

interior look nice

but with our equipment...i think u should be more manageable
i just can feel the nightmare if some cable connection went wrong plugged or 
loose the connection


----------



## apilon (May 18, 2006)

Prof. said:


> Nice looking printed panels on the back wall..What are they and how have you illuminated them?


They are wall light panel that my wife bought at IKEA they comes in red blue and brown


----------



## apilon (May 18, 2006)

makudon007 said:


> interior look nice
> 
> but with our equipment...i think u should be more manageable
> i just can feel the nightmare if some cable connection went wrong plugged or
> loose the connection


The equipment setup is temporary until we can find a better solution


----------



## leousm (Sep 16, 2010)

apilon said:


>


Love those panels in the back! :clap:


----------



## celica_pete21 (Aug 27, 2009)

Looks nice! Definitely like the wall panels too!


----------



## celica_pete21 (Aug 27, 2009)

Where did you hide the wires for those wall panels?


----------



## SAY IT LOUD (Jun 24, 2008)

Well first let me say LIFE WOULD BE VERY DULL AND BORING IF WE ALL HAD THE SAME TASTE! Now for me the rear panels are not my taste but each to their own and once your audio gear is neater it will look great. 
Buy some MDF and make yourself a custom lowline unit or av rack.


----------



## detector19 (Nov 3, 2010)

Very nice...


----------

